# Furry Central Discord Server



## Darkmane (Jun 2, 2017)

*Furry Central* is a fun Discord server where furs can gather to hang out, chat and have a good time. From the general chatter to the avid roleplayer, there’s something for every fur. We even have cookies!
https://furrycentr.al/inv
Join today for a taste of what’s in store!

We're sure you'll fit right into the 200+ members that make up the madn-- server that is furry central!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 2, 2017)

Furry Central is a place only for the clinically insane. If you're not clinically insane, you're not allowed to join.

..Wait. I'm a part of the server.

_gasps as he realizes this
_
Damn fun server. Friendly, chill, and best of all, cookies and icecream! 

Join the Dark Sid- I mean, Furry Central today, and get a free cookie as a welcome gift!


----------



## BeautifulBasil (Jun 4, 2017)

Very very very new to discord. How do I join the server? It says the invite has expired....


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 4, 2017)

BeautifulBasil said:


> Very very very new to discord. How do I join the server? It says the invite has expired....


I'm not 100% versed in it, either. I have it installed already and just clicked the link. Took a bit to load through my browser, then redirected on its own.


----------



## Darkmane (Jun 4, 2017)

LoEM_1942 said:


> I'm not 100% versed in it, either. I have it installed already and just clicked the link. Took a bit to load through my browser, then redirected on its own.





BeautifulBasil said:


> Very very very new to discord. How do I join the server? It says the invite has expired....




Sorry about that guys, the invite expired on us. We've fixed it now!


----------



## maryxmelody (Jun 6, 2017)

YEss! I joined!


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jul 2, 2017)

How do I get in?


----------



## Darkmane (Jul 3, 2017)

VGmaster9 said:


> How do I get in?


Should just need to answer the questions posted. After clicking the link. 

Please note, that if you are using a VPN or come from a "bad IP" the furry central site will not give you a link.


----------



## Pig415 (Jul 29, 2017)

well thanks for banning me jerk. people are so touchy and go straight to thinking people are trolling.
im literaly on another discord chilling with my furry pals. also idk how these people even thought i was trolling i gave them my id and everything. 
the only reason they gave me was that i had my playing game as xxx cam girls and thats just a joke.


----------



## Darkmane (Jul 29, 2017)

Pig415 said:


> well thanks for banning me jerk. people are so touchy and go straight to thinking people are trolling.
> im literaly on another discord chilling with my furry pals. also idk how these people even thought i was trolling i gave them my id and everything.
> the only reason they gave me was that i had my playing game as xxx cam girls and thats just a joke.



Okay, so.

This was not your ban reason, and seeing as you want to protest it, I will post my evidence here.

Your ban reason:

*Their ID:* 147153913815105536
*Type:* PERM BAN
*Reason: *Troll, sending unsolicited shirtless photos, Game name. General attitude. Proof1 |Proof2
*Issued Points: *30
*Issued by: *165946051365306371
*Known name at time of incident: *Pig415
*Appealed? *no
*Appeal accepted? 

With that being said... I'm heading to bed for the night.
*
Edit: looking at your account info. You just made your account today, with your profile picture being added a few minutes ago, so it seems like you made this account just to slander us?


----------



## puddle_bat (Aug 20, 2017)

Darkmane said:


> Sorry about that guys, the invite expired on us. We've fixed it now!


Hi! Was just wondering about joining this server? Sounds like fun but the invite code seems to have expired again? Are you still accepting new people?


----------



## Miaq_Al_Sharim (Aug 20, 2017)

Invite seems to have expired again.


----------



## Darkmane (Aug 20, 2017)

Hey guys, thanks for notifying me. I'll fix this now. 


Miaq_Al_Sharim said:


> Invite seems to have expired again.





puddle_bat said:


> Hi! Was just wondering about joining this server? Sounds like fun but the invite code seems to have expired again? Are you still accepting new people?


----------



## Darkmane (Aug 20, 2017)

fixed -- as of now the link is infinite and does not expire after X uses


----------



## puddle_bat (Aug 20, 2017)

Darkmane said:


> fixed -- as of now the link is infinite and does not expire after X uses


Thank you!


----------



## Starbeak (Aug 21, 2017)

I noticed there is a server setting so links never expire xD

I joined but it seems this one is small and not a lot of users on it. (=


----------



## AliceTheCuddlySquirrel (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi Dark! 
To all who haven't joined this server... Please consider joining! :3 I love everyone here! ♥


----------



## Darkmane (Sep 20, 2017)

Starbeak said:


> I noticed there is a server setting so links never expire xD
> 
> I joined but it seems this one is small and not a lot of users on it. (=


There is, we used to have it expire due to trolls. 

As it's happened less frequently, we've now set it to not expire.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 20, 2017)

Can I still join???


----------



## Darkmane (Sep 20, 2017)

AkuroZinnui said:


> Can I still join???


of course, use this link


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 20, 2017)

Darkmane said:


> of course, use this link


Ok.


----------



## KiwiKingOfBirds (Aug 29, 2019)

Can I please be unbanned? Discord KiwiKingOfBirds. I posted a link to a Minecraft server usage leaderboard and got banned for DM advertising for some reason, I didn't DM anyone.


----------



## KiwiKingOfBirds (Aug 29, 2019)

Ban appeal: (idk if there's a template sorry)
Discord: KiwiKingOfBirds#5394
Ban reason given: DM Advertising
My guess of why I was banned: I tried to post a link to a minecraft server's usage leaderboard because I've got an 8 hour a day average, it was automatically deleted, I didn't really see it as advertising so I resaid it with a space so it wasn't deleted, it was then deleted again by a mod. Then about 10 mins or something later, it said I was banned.
Why I think I should be unbanned: I've learnt that counts as advertising, I won't do it again, if I want to show something like that I would take a screenshot and crop out any logos in future.
Other: I'm not too sure why it said "DM Advertising" as I didn't DM anyone, but i'm guessing it just meant advertising.


----------



## Darkmane (Aug 29, 2019)

KiwiKingOfBirds said:


> Ban appeal: (idk if there's a template sorry)
> Discord: KiwiKingOfBirds#5394
> Ban reason given: DM Advertising
> My guess of why I was banned: I tried to post a link to a minecraft server's usage leaderboard because I've got an 8 hour a day average, it was automatically deleted, I didn't really see it as advertising so I resaid it with a space so it wasn't deleted, it was then deleted again by a mod. Then about 10 mins or something later, it said I was banned.
> ...




Please check your discord for an FR from me, ty!


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Aug 30, 2019)

Awaiting approval.


----------



## aomagrat (Jan 14, 2021)

Link not working

Not Found​The requested URL was not found on this server.


----------



## Hodakai (Mar 8, 2021)

I'm having serious trouble finding any way to contact anyone on the server, so I am making a post here. I've been a member for a long time and was suddenly banned shortly after inviting a friend who was interested in joining (he was also banned at the same time) Is there any way to revoke this ban? Is inviting a friend a ban-able offense? Or did I do something I'm not aware of to earn this ban? Anyone getting back to me would be appreciated.

Edit: For clarification, we didn't get a notice that we were banned or why, we were just suddenly out of the server and attempts to rejoin told us we were banned.


----------

